# [EVDL] Tyco LEV200 Series contactor



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>From reading through specs of various DC contactors this appears to be an excellent
one for EV use. Could someone guide me to a good vendor carrying this model at a
good price? Thanks
JJ
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.evsource.com/tls_relays.php

I use one of these in my truck and its great for locating inside the battery box because the contacts are sealed.

----- Original Message -----
From: [email protected]
Date: Wednesday, August 29, 2007 6:41 am
Subject: [EVDL] Tyco LEV200 Series contactor
To: [email protected]

> 
> 
> >From reading through specs of various DC contactors this appears 
> to be an excellent
> one for EV use. Could someone guide me to a good vendor carrying 
> this model at a
> good price? Thanks
> JJ
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> MIKE WILLMON wrote:
> 
> > http://www.evsource.com/tls_relays.php
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was puzzled about this myself when I was researching relays for my 
heater. I ended up getting the package KTA sells (sold) that I 
believe John Wayland referred to as the Frankenstien type (because of 
the diodes and capacitors hanging off it) that has a 15 or 20 amp 
rating.

The topic came up again and I questioned using the KUEP3D15-12 relay 
for a 1500 watt heater in a 144 volt system and John W. responded 
with the post below indicating he has used one without trouble in a 
120 volt system that "technically" would be drawing more than its 
rated current.





> Roger Stockton wrote:
> >
> >> http://www.evsource.com/tls_relays.php
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John wrote:
> 
> > I was puzzled about this myself when I was researching relays for my
> > heater. I ended up getting the package KTA sells (sold) that I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
> The topic came up again and I questioned using the KUEP3D15-12 relay 
> for a 1500 watt heater in a 144 volt system and John W. responded 
> with the post below indicating he has used one without trouble in a 
> 120 volt system that "technically" would be drawing more than its 
> rated current.
>
> 
Okay, I should have read the rest of the thread before responding. 
Thanks for the Wayland info. on the relay.

Roger's advice was wise - taking chances with voltage/current ratings is 
not the "correct" thing to do from a liability standpoint. That said, 
several components are pushed a little over their specs (sometimes quite 
a bit!) with "reported" success. You have to decide for yourself if 
you're willing to live with the possible consequences.

Listing for the KUEP-style relay on the EV Source website updated to 
reflect this line of thinking.

-Ryan
-- 

- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roger and all,
> I notice that at the bottom of this same page, EVSource lists a
> KUEP3D15-12 equivalent relay, complete with socket and retaining clip
> for a price that is less than Digikey sells the KUEP relay alone for!
> This is a great deal, and lets you support one of our EV suppliers while
> saving a few bucks to boot.
> 
Yeah, that price is current too. Bulk purchasing has its advantages!
> At only 10A rating, I don't think this relay is quite beefy enough for
> heater element switching (as suggested in the item description), but it
> is certainly suitable for such tasks as switching pack voltage to the
> Curtis KSI input, as was recently covered in another thread.
> 
Quite a while back, I started using this relay based on information 
Wayland provided about the very similar P&B KUEP relay. I just searched 
for awhile and couldn't find the reference to this. I did find this 
page that makes several references to folks using the relay for heater 
operation:

http://www.mail-archive.com/[email protected]/msg07182.html

I have also used the relay without problems for several years, one on 
each heater element. Now we just need a high voltage option! One of 
the LEV200 Kilovacs (mentioned in the original thread of this 
discussion) would work pretty good for not an outrageous price:

http://www.evsource.com/tls_relays.php

Not much larger than the KUEP-style, especially if you need two of 
them. The LEV200 would run quite a few heaters by itself!

-Ryan
-- 

- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I too looked at using the KUEP but couldn't feel comfortable pushing the specs so tight. 

I wound up going with the Potter & Brumfield PRD-11DH0-12. I've seen these anywhere from $10-$20 in various places.
Its rated for the task. For more than 120VDC you'd need to get the DPDT version and run serially though both sets of contacts. You'll wind up paying about $15 for a box/cover for this open frame relay.

http://www.relays.shopeio.com/inventory/pdf/PRD.pdf
http://www.relays.shopeio.com/inventory/details.asp?id=735&cat=Relays&sub=

Mike,
Anchorage, Ak.


----- Original Message -----
From: EV Source LLC <[email protected]>
Date: Thursday, August 30, 2007 4:10 am
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Tyco LEV200 Series contactor
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>

> Roger and all,
> > I notice that at the bottom of this same page, EVSource lists a
> > KUEP3D15-12 equivalent relay, complete with socket and retaining 
> clip> for a price that is less than Digikey sells the KUEP relay 
> alone for!
> > This is a great deal, and lets you support one of our EV 
> suppliers while
> > saving a few bucks to boot.
> > 
> Yeah, that price is current too. Bulk purchasing has its advantages!
> > At only 10A rating, I don't think this relay is quite beefy 
> enough for
> > heater element switching (as suggested in the item description), 
> but it
> > is certainly suitable for such tasks as switching pack voltage to 
> the> Curtis KSI input, as was recently covered in another thread.
> > 
> Quite a while back, I started using this relay based on information 
> Wayland provided about the very similar P&B KUEP relay. I just 
> searched 
> for awhile and couldn't find the reference to this. I did find 
> this 
> page that makes several references to folks using the relay for 
> heater 
> operation:
> 
> http://www.mail-archive.com/[email protected]/msg07182.html
> 
> I have also used the relay without problems for several years, one 
> on 
> each heater element. Now we just need a high voltage option! One 
> of 
> the LEV200 Kilovacs (mentioned in the original thread of this 
> discussion) would work pretty good for not an outrageous price:
> 
> http://www.evsource.com/tls_relays.php
> 
> Not much larger than the KUEP-style, especially if you need two of 
> them. The LEV200 would run quite a few heaters by itself!
> 
> -Ryan
> -- 
> 
> - EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
> Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
> E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
> Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> MIKE WILLMON wrote:
> 
> > I wound up going with the Potter & Brumfield PRD-11DH0-12.
> > I've seen these anywhere from $10-$20 in various places.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am currently using 3 of the 150V Magnecraft relays from EV Source for my 
heater. I added resistor/cap arc suppression (but I can still see them 
spark in the dark!) and enclosed the relays & fuses in a metal box.

The box is an air conditioning disconnect/fuse box. It holds 2 fuses and 3 
relays with a little stuffing 

2 relays switch 1/2 (each) of a PTC element from a 1500W ceramic space 
heater. The 3rd relay switches a full PTC element. As I move the temp 
slider on my heater controls, it activates 1/2, then 1, then 2 PTC 
elements. My pack voltage is 114V nominal.

On my next conversion I'll probably use the LEV200. It's a bit spendy, but 
it's small and easy. It also works well for higher pack voltages 

-Adrian

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>> The topic came up again and I questioned using the KUEP3D15-12 relay 
>> for a 1500 watt heater in a 144 volt system and John W. responded 
>> with the post below indicating he has used one without trouble in a 
>> 120 volt system that "technically" would be drawing more than its 
>> rated current.

John is using a ceramic heater; they usually draw much less current than 
their ratings indicate. So, I wonder whether he really is switching 1500 
watts.

I also believe he has an RC snubber across the contacts. That helps a lot.



> Roger Stockton wrote:
> > There is no doubt that one can often get away with running devices
> > outside of their published specs, however, this doesn't mean it is at
> > all wise to do.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- James Massey <[email protected]> wrote:
> [snip]
> > The test I did last year to answer the "how much
> > does a ceramic heater
> ...


----------

